# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Semundje apo cfare?

## Sea Melody

Semundja ime me e madhe eshte i dashuri im... Nuk e kuptoj pse ne cdo moment,ne cdo sekond,perballe syve te mi me shfaqet ai.. Behem nervoze me gjithqka kur nuk e kam afer..Behem gjeloze pa arsye,du me ja thy telefonin qe me ndejt vec me mu,du me shku dikun larg ku nuk mundet me fol me kerkon pos me mu,thjesht du mu kon dikun vec me to,pa kontakt me kerkon tjeter. Du me largu kete zakon.Cka mkshilloni me vepru??

----------


## land

_Vaksina nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje forme e parrezikshme ose e dobesuar e nje bakterie apo virusi, qe sherben per stimulimin e prodhimit te antitrupave (rruazave te bardha).

Me nje fjale mesoje veten me pak xhelozi dite per dite, jepi vetess nje doze te vogel helmi cdo dite dhe ndihu sikur te mos te te kishte ndodhur gje. Beje kete cdo dite dhe ja e krijove imunitetin ndaj kesaj semundje kaq te keqe. Merr kohe po do te kaloje. Izolimi qe kerkon neper ishuj nuk eshte vetem  vecse nje akrep i rrethuar nga zjarri, asgje me teper._

----------


## tetovarja87

Ti qenke njejt si nusja e vellait time...
fatkeqesisht,mund te them se kjo vertet eshte semundje qe vet njeriu i'a krijon vetvetes...

ajo nje dit me con sms perderisa vellai ishte me te: a i shkrujte ti sms XXXX,thash po se vertet une i pata derguar sms...

per mendimin time,nuk duhet me ndejtur njeriut aq shum mbi krye,pse,ku ,si,kush ishte kjo,kush te telefonoi,kush te dergoi sms,sepse tjetri nje dite lodhet,dhe te thot bye bye-per mendimin time,ne nje lidhje besimi eshte me i rendesishem,dhe perderisa ai/ ajo persone eshte me ty,dihet se sadopak te don,askush ne nje lidhje s'ka nevoj dhe s'deshiron xhandar themi ne-polic mbi kok...

une per vete kete e quaj semundje psiqike-per fat te keq...

po te isha mashkull -kur s'do te lejoja qe e dashura ime te me beje ca gjera qe dikush i'a bene dikujt nga xhelozia,ajo eshte normale se perderisa xhelozon,e don ate person,por gjithc'ka me limit duhet me qen....

mere me shtruar,nuk jeni duke jetuar ne nje kafaz-e te mos komunikoj njeriu me askend....

----------


## Sea Melody

Tek ne mbizoteron besimi,une i besoj atij sepse e njoh,por eshte nje ndjenje tjeter qe dua ta kem afer ne cdo moment,nuk ndua as te punoj,as te dal me shoqeri as asgje te bej,vetem te rrij me mua deri sa te ma shpif,pastaj do e lej te lire te bej cka te doj...

----------


## Nete

> Tek ne mbizoteron besimi,une i besoj atij sepse e njoh,por eshte nje ndjenje tjeter qe dua ta kem afer ne cdo moment,nuk ndua as te punoj,as te dal me shoqeri as asgje te bej,vetem te rrij me mua deri sa te ma shpif,pastaj do e lej te lire te bej cka te doj...


Nese ke besim,dhe e njeh duhet ti largosh ato mendime nga koka e nderuar,sepse vjen nje moment kur i merzitet kjo pabesueshmeri nga ana jote,dhe munde ta humbasesh,xhelozia e tepert shkaterrone.

----------


## illyrian rex

> Tek ne mbizoteron besimi,une i besoj atij sepse e njoh,por eshte nje ndjenje tjeter qe dua ta kem afer ne cdo moment,nuk ndua as te punoj,as te dal me shoqeri as asgje te bej,vetem te rrij me mua deri sa te ma shpif,pastaj do e lej te lire te bej cka te doj...


Ne kete menyre siq vepron ti tani, as nuk behet fjale qe te fitosh dashurine e tij ndonjehere. Do t'i behesh e merzitshme nje dite dhe do te filloj te mendoj per ndarje.
Duhet te kesh besim me shume te i dashuri dhe duhet te pajtohesh qe ta mos ia kufizosh lirine. Perveq njeri-tjetrit keni edhe preokupime te tjera, njerez te tjere per tu shoqeruar dhe shpesh ata njerez nuk jane te perbashket...etj.

Nuk jam ndonje psikolog/keshilledhenes i mire (perkundrazi) por nuk eshte e veshtire me ia qellu se lidhja e juaj ne kete menyre nuk ka te ardhme. Nese e dashuron krijoi pak me shume hapsire dhe mos e pengo shume ne ato qe i pelqejne.

p.s. Nuk e kisha mendu se do te shkruaj ne tema te tilla ndonjehere : )

----------


## land

> Tek ne mbizoteron besimi,une i besoj atij sepse e njoh,por eshte nje ndjenje tjeter qe dua ta kem afer ne cdo moment,nuk ndua as te punoj,as te dal me shoqeri as asgje te bej,vetem te rrij me mua deri sa te ma shpif,pastaj do e lej te lire te bej cka te doj...


_Nje here thua jam "gjeloze" - nje here thua tek ne mbizoteron besimi (harrove te shkruash "na" per "ne" dhe "qka" per "cka") - Tani cila eshte je gjeloze apo ke besim, je malesore apo je nga jugu ?! - Hellooooooo, make up your mind !_

----------


## teta

*obssesion!*
mundohu te mirresh me dicka,te punosh dicka qe te zgjon interesim ty,kjo eshte e vetmja menyre qe gradualisht te mesohesh te mendosh edhe dicka tjeter pos tij

----------


## land

> *obssesion!*
> mundohu te mirresh me dicka,te punosh dicka qe te zgjon interesim ty,kjo eshte e vetmja menyre qe gradualisht te mesohesh te mendosh edhe dicka tjeter pos tij


_Teta, me lere te te korrigjoj pak; Quhet_: *Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder !*

_Asgje nuk e sheron kete semundje. It is self-destructive._

----------


## teta

..u r welcome :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Me keq se semundja. Per semundjet te pakten ka kura, lol, por per fiksimet jo. Sinqerisht nese je vertet aq e fiksuar me vjen keq per ty, se i dashuri ne mos ty do gjej nje tjeter jo me fiksime te tilla. Nese je e tille me te dashurin qe ke tani ka shume mundesi te jesh e tille dhe me te tjetet.  me fal nese fjalet e mia te duken te ashpra por vertet mendoj qe ke nje problem serioz qe nuk
ka te beje fare me ndjenjen e paster  te dashurise.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Semundja ime me e madhe eshte i dashuri im...


nese semundja jote shkaktohet nga i dashuri jot (sipas ty) atehere kura eshte te mbetesh pa te dashur  :perqeshje:

----------


## teta

> nese semundja jote shkaktohet nga i dashuri jot (sipas ty) atehere kura eshte te mbetesh pa te dashur


hahah, take five  :Lulja3:

----------


## alem_de

> Semundja ime me e madhe eshte i dashuri im... Nuk e kuptoj pse ne cdo moment,ne cdo sekond,perballe syve te mi me shfaqet ai.. Behem nervoze me gjithqka kur nuk e kam afer..Behem gjeloze pa arsye,du me ja thy telefonin qe me ndejt vec me mu,du me shku dikun larg ku nuk mundet me fol me kerkon pos me mu,thjesht du mu kon dikun vec me to,pa kontakt me kerkon tjeter. Du me largu kete zakon.Cka mkshilloni me vepru??


Kjo qe thua ti qenka dashuri qe te merr frymen. :i terbuar:

----------


## Sea Melody

> Nese ke besim,dhe e njeh duhet ti largosh ato mendime nga koka e nderuar,sepse vjen nje moment kur i merzitet kjo pabesueshmeri nga ana jote,dhe munde ta humbasesh,xhelozia e tepert shkaterrone.


Nuk eshte pabesia ktu,eshte fakti se non stop e dua pran vetes,kjo eshte :i terbuar:

----------


## Sea Melody

> nese semundja jote shkaktohet nga i dashuri jot (sipas ty) atehere kura eshte te mbetesh pa te dashur


Semundje te jesh me dike,semundje te mos jesh me aske,edhe zoti eshte ne hall me ne... :P:P

----------


## Sea Melody

> Me keq se semundja. Per semundjet te pakten ka kura, lol, por per fiksimet jo. Sinqerisht nese je vertet aq e fiksuar me vjen keq per ty, se i dashuri ne mos ty do gjej nje tjeter jo me fiksime te tilla. Nese je e tille me te dashurin qe ke tani ka shume mundesi te jesh e tille dhe me te tjetet.  me fal nese fjalet e mia te duken te ashpra por vertet mendoj qe ke nje problem serioz qe nuk
> ka te beje fare me ndjenjen e paster  te dashurise.


Une dhe ai duhemi,por problemi eshte qe kur jam me te jam shume mire,harroj senzin e kohes harroj gjithqka,dhe kur nuk jam me te jam nervoz non stop,ne moment kur e shoh ate qetesohem,si te ishte ndonje engjell. Prandaj e dua afer veten ne cdo moment

----------


## Sea Melody

> *obssesion!*
> mundohu te mirresh me dicka,te punosh dicka qe te zgjon interesim ty,kjo eshte e vetmja menyre qe gradualisht te mesohesh te mendosh edhe dicka tjeter pos tij


Une jam ne pune,merrem me aktivitete jash punes,kam shumeobligime,por eshte e kot,btw faleminderit per kshillen :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

..........................

----------


## mia@

> Une jam ne pune,merrem me aktivitete jash punes,kam shumeobligime,por eshte e kot,btw faleminderit per kshillen


Kam pershtypjen qe i dashuri yt s'jeton fare prane teje, ose me keq akoma nuk e ke fare te dashur se ndryshe s'do e kishe kete fiksim. Fiksim te ngelet dikush qe nuk ke arrit ta kesh per vete dhe jo nje qe e ke ne krahet e tu. Po te jetonte me ty me keto fiksime qe ke ti do kish ik me kohe. Pse kam pershtypjen qe po tallesh? :ngerdheshje:

----------

